# Introducing Tabitha



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
All the luck to you and your new best friend


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

How wonderful!!!:appl: Tabitha is a gem.I'm so happy that you found each other. I can only wish a long Golden life for all of you.
Have you heard anything more on Dani?
Shane


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Dani is still in the hospital under watch. We really weren't given any details.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tabitha's PetSmart Adventure*

We loaded Tabitha up in the Ranger (extended cab version) and headed out to Petsmart to get her a new crate. The one we have is too small. We picked out a nice large Lifestyles Ultima and laid it flat on one of those flat bed carts they have for moving just such an item. As we were walking around the store, Miss Tabitha decided she knew a good thing when she saw it and hopped up on the carton and rode around while sitting on the carton! She didn't stay up there all the time but enough to get a lot of strange looks.

She is settling down nicely and becoming adjusted to her new house. I still can't believe that someone would give up such an outstanding golden retriever, she is just oozing in personality and willingness to please.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy for you and for your beautiful sweet girl. Even tho I live in Texas, I support a golden rescue in Florida. They rescued an over 200 pound golden that couldn't even get up. It was going to be a long, expensive process and I sent a donation. Sadly, he died of heart failure a few weeks after he was rescued, but it died happy. His oners had just let him lay in his own waste on a porch and would just hose him off from time to time. He was cleaned, brushed and helped to get up and even go out on the grass some before he died. It was such a sad story (he looked like a giant slug or one of those big elephant seals and was only 5, but already gray faced). Well, I have continued to make donations and I get a little booklet every few months with pictures and stories, and I find it unbelievable that some of those dogs are just dumped there with the lamest excuses. A few end up because of owners going into nursing homes or dying, but a lot are "just not wanted" anymore. By the way, we have no idea why our adopted golden mix ended up at the county pound. She is so sweet and loving--but she does dig and that may have been the problem. Or a Navy family transferred and left her. Happens a lot here.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Ohio State University is in Columbus. We were told that students often get dogs while they are in classes but during the holidays or end of the school year, they just let the dogs go. Mom and Dad tell them they can't bring them home or the kids didn't realize that taking care of an animal was so expensive/trouble.

In Tabitha's case a woman turned her in as a stray but (according to the shelter) knew a lot about her. They think that either the woman didn't want to pay the surrender fee (owners paid, stays were free) or Tabitha was given to her and she decided she didn't want to keep her.

Well, however it came to be - we sure are glad we have her in our life now. And, Tabitha is really starting to "get it." She is calmer and more confident by the hour.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

What a sweet, beautiful baby! I hope that you and Tabitha have many, many happy years together!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

She is a beauty! It has always amazed me on how a owner could ever part with a golden once they own them. 

I'm glad she found you, as you found her. I just love the rescue goldens, you can always see in there eyes how happy they are to have found the one that truely loves them and is willing to go that extra mile for them.

Congratulations on your beautiful girl.
.


----------

